#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Influence of the movies in the way we speak! GOOD orBAD?

## Helena

Nowadays most of us try to impress others by using some famous dialogues from the movies and the gestures of some celebrities' in our day to day life.Eventually we are transformed as the character without even knowing it.Some people around us could feel irritated by those words.

I have seen kids talking some movie related dialouges and using some words which is not acceptable at all.In my point of view these kind of behaviour vanishes the childishness and the innocence in them and they tend to behave like an adult in a very young age!

Does using movie dialogues in our day to day life irritates others or change our character? Care to share your thoughts.

----------


## Adiza

> Nowadays most of us try to impress others by using some famous dialogues from the movies and the gestures of some celebrities' in our day to day life.Eventually we are transformed as the character without even knowing it.Some people around us could feel irritated by those words.
> 
> I have seen kids talking some movie related dialouges and using some words which is not acceptable at all.In my point of view these kind of behaviour vanishes the childishness and the innocence in them and they tend to behave like an adult in a very young age!
> 
> Does using movie dialogues in our day to day life irritates others or change our character? Care to share your thoughts.



Some times I use film dialogues as my comic sense connected with vadivel dialogues very well. But when we over do it, it'll become an irritation. Yeah it can change your character if you seriously imitates them.

----------


## Helena

> Some times I use film dialogues as my comic sense connected with vadivel dialogues very well. But when we over do it, it'll become an irritation. Yeah it can change your character if you seriously imitates them.


 Happy to know that you too use filmy language! I think it's OK with the same minded people but if it's with someone else it would become a nuisance for them.

----------


## Karikaalan

> Happy to know that you too use filmy language! I think it's OK with the same minded people but if it's with someone else it would become a nuisance for them.


We should be aware of to whom we are talking to. Everything is ok with same aged friends. It will be fun.

----------


## Helena

> We should be aware of to whom we are talking to. Everything is ok with same aged friends. It will be fun.


Absolutely right.Friends won't get annoyed by those terms because of the same mentality.

----------


## Bhavya

> Nowadays most of us try to impress others by using some famous dialogues from the movies and the gestures of some celebrities' in our day to day life.Eventually we are transformed as the character without even knowing it.Some people around us could feel irritated by those words.
> 
> I have seen kids talking some movie related dialouges and using some words which is not acceptable at all.In my point of view these kind of behaviour vanishes the childishness and the innocence in them and they tend to behave like an adult in a very young age!
> Does using movie dialogues in our day to day life irritates others or change our character? Care to share your thoughts


We can use filmy dialogues while speaking But It shouldn't harm others feeling.




> We should be aware of to whom we are talking to. Everything is ok with same aged friends. It will be fun


Totally agree with you, We have to be well aware of what we are talking and whom we are talking with.

----------


## Helena

> We can use filmy dialogues while speaking But It shouldn't harm others feeling.


I agree with you Bhavya.But the critical part is that some people who have no idea about those dialogues misunderstand the way we speak and feel that we are rude without getting the sarcasm in it. :Frown:

----------

